

Tech community, are we MTV or TED? - wallflower
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/on-innovations/tech-community-are-we-mtv-or-ted/2011/08/18/gIQASfGsNJ_story.html

======
OoTheNigerian
So the HN community ignored this post?

Says a lot.

